# Nur Probleme mit Internet Explorer 6



## Krankes-Kaff (13. April 2004)

Hallo ich abe mal einige Fragen wegen dem Internet Explorer 6.
Das ist die neueste Version, die es zur zeit gibt, soweit ich informiert bin.

Ich habe seit der Installation nur noch probleme mit dem Explorer!


1. Ich musste eine Einstellung in den Eigenschaften deaktivieren damit der IE nicht dauernd einen Debug-Modus startet

2. Hintergrundmusik auf manchen Seiten wird nur gestückelt und viel zu schnell abgespielt

3. Ein optischer Effekt auf einer Homepage hat das fenster des Internet Explorers nach unten gerückt und nun bekomme ich das fenster nicht mehr richtig angeordnet, so dass ich immer nur halbe Websites sehe.


Kabnn mir vielleicht Jemand von euch ein paar Tipps geben, ob ich nur was einstellen muss oder so?

Ich wäre euch echt sehr dankbar.



Vielen Dank


Tim Müller


----------



## SilentWarrior (13. April 2004)

Meine Empfehlung: Benutz Mozilla Firefox, das ist sicherer und komfortabler.

Jetzt zu deinen Problemen:

Punkt 1 hast du ja selbst schon auf die Reihe gekriegt, ist also erledigt.

Punkt 2: Da hat doch gerade erst jemand gepostet, schau mal in dem Thread nach. (Oder warst das du?)

Punkt 3: Und was ist mit Vollbild/Verkleinern? Geht das auch nicht mehr? Weil eigentlich müsstest du das Fenster im Nicht-Vollbild-Modus (mann, klingt das doof ) verschieben können. Sonst vielleicht mal die Auflösung erhöhen, dann könnte es klappen.


----------



## Sven Mintel (13. April 2004)

zu 3:
gib mal in die Adresszeile folgendes ein:
	
	
	



```
javascript:window.open('','','top=30,left=0,resizable=yes');
```
 und schliesse etwas später alle IE-Fenster....vielleicht bringts ja was
(das "javascript" muss dabei ohne Leerzeichen geschrieben werden)


----------



## Krankes-Kaff (14. April 2004)

*Klappt alles nicht!*

Hi Ihr Beiden,

ich danke euch für eure Tipps, leider hat alles nichts gebracht, es ist alles wie vorher auch schon!

Das Thema mit dem Hintergrund habe ich übrigens erstellt, auch da komme ich einfach nicht weiter.

 PC´s und  Technik!


Trotzdem vielen Dank

Tim


----------

